# Back in the groove!



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Went out today to hit a few with Bill and Rolland. Slack came out to give us a few pointers. I started off going wide left and then wide right for about 2 hours until I started listening to some advice from my coach. I was hitting around 700 feet with 175 grams. As the day went on I started hitting 750 feet with 175 grams with no problem. I went to my secret box and got a Willie special reel. If you look at the reel the wrong way it will blow up! So I decided to give it all I had and put the reel to the test. First cast went 767 feet with 175 grams,second cast went 793 feet with 175 grams. What a Day! Thanks to Bill and Rolland for getting me back on track.


----------



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

Who is this guy named willie and does he have a website that he sells reels from???


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Willie is just a good guy that lilkes to play with reels for fun! No website!!!!!


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*back in stride*

I have a small question, have you been tournament casting before? and also what kind of cast where you using ie pendulum, otg or maybe x-cast ? those are some pretty impressive numbers you're putting up. Thanks Steve.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

the texas tornado is a type of cast you dont see many people use, and very few use as well as the casts namesake. come to a tourny and watch it fly in the hands of a master caster.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice casting A.V. !!!

Hope you guys can make the S.E. Open.

He's the real deal Steve.

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

isnt the tornado cast where you twirl it around until its fast enough and let err rip.
sorta like a spinning flat arc?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You'll find the Texas Tornado here in this clip from the SE in 07(2:15). This was a GREAT tournament. The 2003 SCUSA Worlds and 2005 National Champion Rolland Johnson, the 2007 National Champion Mike Langston, the Texas Tornado and yours truely battled it out for 2 days... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6EU-taLs4Q&feature=channel_page

Tommy


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

WB Angel


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

That's an Awesome Cast..... I'm afraid to see what you can do with 125-150g


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang Angel, glad you cant do that cast on the pier! Thought I did good with a ground cast at 625, but that was my first attempt, I`LL BE BACK!!!!! WTG


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

Texas Tornado 
I would like to see a little more.
does the reel have it?
Thanks Danville AKA Willielongcaster.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

nice casting angel


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Danville I think the reel has a little more in her,but one of the reels needs to see a doctor. The guts would not take the punishment! Would also like to say that Bill has some impressive numbers for not casting for almost 6 years. He was scaring me for a while until I got my ack together. Rolland was also nipping at my heels. Both of them were in the mid to upper 700 foot range. Willie I need for you to work on weapon X! Make it scary!!!!!!!


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

angel? was that bill k with you? hope he comes back. know jerry and big lou would like to see him.


----------



## jagustin1 (May 7, 2007)

Angel,

Great numbers! Let me know when you guys go out again. I'd like to tag along. 

Jay


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes it was Bill K.....Looking at going back out on wed. 18th. if weather permits! Give me a call Jay you have my number.


----------



## jagustin1 (May 7, 2007)

No problem!! Thanks!


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Angle,

That's some Mighty Fine Casting There Partner. You had better watch your back if Bill and Rolland are practicing with you. Great to hear that Bill is back out on the field and hope to see all of you at the Virginia Beach tournament.

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Larry we are going to try and make some of the tournaments this year if everything works out. Working retail it's kind of tough.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

angel, on april 18-19 there is a tournament in kingsville texas. bob and i are going.tell bill that possibly jerry, big lou and maybe hector will be there. rip is doing better but has a tough time getting around. we'd have a helluva party.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

angle, i have to work on tuesday this week but i'm off on wed, what time you going to be at the field??

frank


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Bill I'll be in Texas around that time but flying back on the 18th. Tried to talk my wife into staying another day but could not make it happen. 
Frank I should be at the field between 9am and 10am. Come on out and have some fun!!!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

wed morning:loaded my gear, put my rod in the rod rack, went back in the house to get my hat, came back out 2 minutes later and it started raining. we'll try again next week.

frank


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice Casting


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Frank,I was up early and went out to the field for about an hour. I fell in love again with a reel that Willie brought down last week. I think this is the one! Got to the field at around 8:00am and it was cold and looked like rain was coming. Got the reel out of the box and put it on my zziplex. Reel was loaded with .35 line got my 175 gram sinker and threw my first cast. Sinker went about 710 feet. I was impressed with the reel no fluff at all. I took a second cast and opened the reel a little more sinker landed about the same area. I took a third cast and opened the reel even more and it flew no fluff and sinker landed about 730 feet with moisture in the air and no wind not a bad cast. When I got ready to do my fourth cast the rain was coming so I decided to go home. Can't wait for this saturday hopefull the weather will better than this morning. See you this weekend if you can get off.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Welcome aboard Angel.

Now if we can Heaver aka Lou back out on the field. The Return of the Legends.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

drum. do you mean big lou.if you do he still casts. he and jerry, haven't done much since hurr. ike as both got hit hard , as well as hector. hope to see all three in texas in april. it would be fantastic to get lou, jerry, hector. angel, and bill kennedy on the same field again. take them and some of the new casters, it would be a helluva day.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Lou Reyes?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Lou Mceachern the really big fella from Texas, or Lou Reyna aka "Heaver" from va beach? I think hes referring to lou from texas


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

so angel, is this weapon X that your throwing now? sounds scary

frank


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

It's just a little something I cooked in the lab.
lot of batteries and duct tape


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*hello*

Glad to hear you are back Angel. Nice casting.
Tell Bill and Roland hello.
see ya Lou


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll pass the word on Lou. Frank that was weapon X,I think that reel still has more to offer. I'll see if I can't take some of the duct tape off the reel.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

remember, duct tape leaves fingerprints


----------

